# Metal scraping sound while driving



## cjemmerich (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay, so, a couple weeks ago I started hearing a scraping sound from underneath the car between 35 and 42 mph almost every time. Happens while driving in a straight line. I'm stumped. Any ideas? Anyone had this problem?


----------



## DubLuv11 (Oct 15, 2007)

wheel bearing? maybe driveshaft, stuck caliper? could be many things...get it looked at


----------

